# With the 11th pick in the 2005 NBA Draft...



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

The Orland Magic select, ______________.


a) Antoine Wright
b) Martell Webster
c) Sean May
d) Other


I'd have to say it's looking good for us who want to take Antoine Wright, it looks like he'll be available.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I am not a Magic fan but I like Webster at 11 if he is around. If everyone says he is the next Glen Rice, he would be a very good fit. In my eyes he has the shot and the body of a young Ray Allen, something that could be very useful in the future.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

what about bynum???havent really heard his name with orlando though...what do u guys think about him, would u like him in orlando???


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Ike Diogu would be a very nice fit with Howard. Becasue Diogu is the most skilled big man in this draft not named Bogut. He can help speed the floor with his shooting and ball-handling. Then help Dwight on the defensive side with some weak side shotblocking and rebounding.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> Ike Diogu would be a very nice fit with Howard. Becasue Diogu is the most skilled big man in this draft not named Bogut. He can help speed the floor with his shooting and ball-handling. Then help Dwight on the defensive side with some weak side shotblocking and rebounding.


I like Ike's game a lot and he wouldn't be a bad fit here. Frye would be another guy who could help out on the weakside if he doesn't goto the Knicks.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

magicfan187 said:


> what about bynum???havent really heard his name with orlando though...what do u guys think about him, would u like him in orlando???


I'd love Bynum, but rumor has it he's going 6 to Utah to be traded to Portland. If not, he'll probably go 10. Besides, I haven't heard anything about the Magic wanting him.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Chris Ford just had an update on ESPN.com that talked about the 11 pick. It was for insiders so I can't quote him but it's worth a look.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Webster or May IMO would be great picks at 11. If Granger is still around, I would take him over both. 

Basically I like Granger, May and Webster, in that order. The Magic wouldn't go wrong getting any of those 3 IMO.


----------



## franchise311 (Jun 28, 2005)

I think our biggest need is shooting guard. Last year our problems really started when we traded Mobley, so I'm liking either Webster or McCants. Still like our bigs as they are, 3rd in rebounding and DH will no doubt improve so I think we have a lot to look forward to. Also a huge Warrick fan but think we have more pressing needs right now.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Am I the only one who wants Joey Graham at 11?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Am I the only one who wants Joey Graham at 11?


Would be another good pick. Him or McCants if Webster, Granger and May are gone.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

McCants could end up being a steal in this draft because he does have top 5 athletic ability.


----------



## franchise311 (Jun 28, 2005)

I wish the magic had 5 lotto picks, so many players I like in this draft.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Am I the only one who wants Joey Graham at 11?


Not really a glaring need for the Magic to take a guy like Graham, but he's so great defensively I wouldn't mind him.


----------



## ospoke (Sep 28, 2004)

I would be pleased as punch w/ Graham. Not like we "need" him, but he seems like a guy who we wouldn't have to wait several years on to be productive, i.e. Webster....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I think it is certain that Webster will be gone. 

I think May will be there. Graham might be there. Antoine Wright should be there.

It should be interesting. I am pretty sure Bynum will be gone as well.


----------

